# Fu King Chinese Buffet



## Cypress




----------



## Esoteric

That is freaking awesome hahaha....I don't know if I would have the courage to eat there though...not without some positive reviews first LOL


----------



## Herf N Turf

It's right next door to Phuket Thai. Sounds like a place for pessimists to dine.


----------



## gibson_es

i would eat there, and i dont really even like chinese


----------



## Aficionado82

I'd eat there and even get a souvenir shirt :lol:


----------



## gibson_es

i should open a sofa king furniture store right next door


----------



## fuente~fuente

Classic


----------



## Nickerson

My town has one just as good imo.

Cho King.

Seriously... a RESTURANT (place where you eat) named Choking...

Do they do it on purpose? It definitely is amusing.


----------



## guitar7272

They should open a Bunghole Liquors across the way...


----------



## Jenady

These are great. lmao


----------



## Aficionado82

There should be one giant strip mall full of these :lol:


----------



## guitar7272

Aficionado82 said:


> There should be one giant strip mall full of these :lol:


Yeah... I've seen some great ones in my day. Once I was out driving around, I passed a clock repair shop and the "L" was missing off the sign. Another time, I passed this now out of business restaurant named Old Country Buffet... Well God must have a wicked sense of humor because some of the letters were out in their sign, namely the O, R and Y in country. I about crashed my car I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Aficionado82

guitar7272 said:


> Yeah... I've seen some great ones in my day. Once I was out driving around, I passed a clock repair shop and the "L" was missing off the sign. Another time, I passed this now out of business restaurant named Old Country Buffet... We'll God must have a wicked sense of humor because some of the letters were out in their sign, namely the O, R and Y in country. I about crashed my car I was laughing so hard.


:biglaugh:

Those sound epic.. I would've definitely pulled over and taken some pictures.


----------



## gibson_es

lol. yea me too


----------



## guitar7272

Aficionado82 said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> Those sound epic.. I would've definitely pulled over and taken some pictures.





gibson_es said:


> lol. yea me too


I did, but the phone they were on took a crap and I lost them. The sign was like that for a good month or two... It was totally epic.


----------



## gibson_es

i bet, somewere in the vast, endless world of the internet, there is a stash of photos of places like these......


----------



## Herf N Turf

Here's my all time fav'.










I cant think of a single thing to say that's half as funny as the sign.


----------



## Aficionado82

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's my all time fav'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant think of a single thing to say that's half as funny as the sign.


:rofl:

that one takes the cake. /thread :lol:


----------



## Scott W.

edit, picture didn't take.


----------



## guitar7272

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's my all time fav'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant think of a single thing to say that's half as funny as the sign.


At least its accurate.


----------



## Bermac

This place is a 10min drive from where I live.


----------



## gibson_es

thats great... i would go to lick a chick......never to poo ping...


----------



## Aficionado82

First, we go Lick-a-Chick, after that, we go Poo Ping and finish the day with some Fu King :lol:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Aficionado82 said:


> First, we go Lick-a-Chick, after that, we go Poo Ping and finish the day with some Fu King :lol:


My preference would be Poo Ping in the morning, _followed by shower..._ Then Lick-a-Chick, then head to Fu King. That's just me though, but I understand some guys are in to that stuff.


----------



## Aficionado82

fuente~fuente said:


> My preference would be Poo Ping in the morning, _followed by shower..._ Then Lick-a-Chick, then head to Fu King. That's just me though, but I understand some guys are in to that stuff.


:rotfl:

:spy:


----------



## guitar7272




----------



## gibson_es

thats too nuts. lol


----------



## PunchMan6

reminds me of a place I used to know called Hung Far Low!!!! No joke!!!


----------



## gibson_es

PunchMan6 said:


> reminds me of a place I used to know called Hung Far Low!!!! No joke!!!


ROTFL! :laugh:


----------



## Rosie

guitar7272 said:


> Yeah... I've seen some great ones in my day. Once I was out driving around, I passed a clock repair shop and the "L" was missing off the sign. Another time, I passed this now out of business restaurant named Old Country Buffet... Well God must have a wicked sense of humor because some of the letters were out in their sign, namely the O, R and Y in country. I about crashed my car I was laughing so hard.


Here in Bridgeport we have a restaurant called "American Steakhouse". For about 6 months the AME was burned out in the sign and it read "RICAN STEAKHOUSE". If you were at all familiar with Bridgeport, you would find this HILARIOUS. :r

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

The liquor store is funny as hell!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------

